# Idee für Logodesign



## apex (30. Juni 2004)

Hallo Leute,

bin kurz davor ein Logo fertigzustellen, aber irgendwas fehlt noch, ich habe euch mal 2 versionen von dem Logo angehängt.

Hat jemand von euch nicht noch ne gute idee? dachte noch so an earprotectors, aber das wirkt an der stelle nicht so gut. 











Danke im voraus für eure Ideen


----------



## Clubkatze (30. Juni 2004)

Doch, ich finde es wirkt...

Den Kopfhörer gabs übrigens bei google zum günstigen Preis


----------



## apex (30. Juni 2004)

Ja, hmm 

da sieht schon anders aus, aber net so das was mir vorstrebt 

Hast du eventuell noch andere ideen ? Vielleicht könnte man ja oben auch ne equalizer kurve einbauen oder so 

Protect your Ears

apeX


----------



## Clubkatze (30. Juni 2004)

Naja, ich finde deine Variante schon recht cool, meine auch   ...aber ich würde es nicht mit elementen übertreiben...sonst wirkt´s überladen...muss jetzt wieder zur Uni, gucke nachher aber nochmal!


----------



## apex (30. Juni 2004)

Danke, ich probiere derweil auch ein bisschen.


----------



## ShadowMan (30. Juni 2004)

Was mir noch spontan dazu einfällt:

Ich würde die Striche in Kästchen unterteilen, dann wirkt das wie ne Art Anlagendisplay.
Sieht sicherlich auch cool aus 

LG,
Shadow ;-]


----------



## apex (30. Juni 2004)

Naja das Problem ist, ich darf net zuviele Details reinbringen,
da das ganze ein Aufkleber für ne Heckscheibe wird.


----------



## ShadowMan (1. Juli 2004)

Okay, das wusste ich ned.

Ähm, dann gefällt mir das erste Logo eigentlich am Besten. Aber mal ne andere Frage: Haben die Balken irgendeinen Sinn? ich denke mal sie stehn als Symbol für den Sound, aber sind die bei tiefen Tönen nicht alle rechts? (oder wars links?! *g*)

Hoffe du verstehst was ich meine...

Greetz,
Shadow


----------

